# 58cm 4kg bass. Catch and release - Updated with pics



## hughmungus (Aug 25, 2008)

cmonnnnnn wheres the pick????


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

An interesting exercise to follow Steve.


----------



## Jon181 (Jul 2, 2012)

How did the Cobia taste?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2013)

Bloody bass wierdos


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Pics, or it didn't happen Steve.


----------



## Brez (Mar 2, 2012)

kayakone said:


> Pics, or it didn't happen Steve.


Oh it happened alright , an absolute pig of a thing  8)


----------



## moojuice (Jun 14, 2012)

i have never caught a freshwater fish. What is the fight like in a bass like that? It looks very impressive...


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

You Sir have pulled off a miracle to pull an obviously overfeeding fish with an artificial bait.

That is one very gluttonous bass there, obviously a very big supply of food in the area.
I got a 61cm bass several years ago from NPD that weighed similarly but not as big in the gut.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Fat and Phat!!


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Holy football!!!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Dam fish don't count

#_wheresthecobia_


----------



## bjfisherman (May 21, 2013)

Looks like its not only the western human world that has to deal with obesity!

That fish is going to get diabetes if its not careful. ;-)


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Just needs Sherrin or Steeden written on it.
Stonker Fish, bloke!


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Sweet sugar dumpling


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow, I've only caught up to about 39cm, I'm not sure I can say I've caught a real bass though now.


----------



## soloyakka85 (Sep 19, 2012)

What a cracker! 
Good work looks like it would have had some pull. I would not like to hook that in the timber


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice fishy Steven. 
The dam seems to be back to its old self.
think black kings are over rated.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

How does a bass that fat go?


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

Love the arches on the sounder, great pics


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Top fish. Looks like you fished a well thought out plan. Congrats on the rewards.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Wivenhoe bass taking it to new levels and looking more like one of the overfed yellas.


----------



## outbackAl (Oct 8, 2011)

Beast.........


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.Red.----QlpoOTFBWSZTWa0jpQ4AAAlXgAAQQIUEABgALmefACAAVFABiNNNGg1TyZTQfqJ6RmoyRj5Wrc5dwyJ4vPQoYoMVUiYIPouNaE7vIz6Drtp5/F3JFOFCQrSOlDg=


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Wow, i have just seen this. What a beautiful fat healthy looking bass. I fished for them for many years, mainly rivers and a few impoundments but i have never seen one that fat. As mentioned earlier it looks like one of those football shaped goldens.


----------



## Novice (Sep 14, 2011)

Fat round bastard.

Oh .. And nice Bass too.


----------



## butterfingers (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice photoshopping skills haha. So did you win the comp? Didn't think bass in impoundments went over 50 as a general rule so there is hope for me yet.


----------

